# Cooking lessons in Penang



## joteh (May 4, 2012)

I know of a contact offering cooking lessons in Penang. She's teaching local dishes and snacks. I'll give you the contact number if you like.


----------



## Joel Goh (May 21, 2012)

joteh said:


> I know of a contact offering cooking lessons in Penang. She's teaching local dishes and snacks. I'll give you the contact number if you like.


Oh really! that would be great! Anyway, Im Joel from Singapore as well~
Which part of Singapore are you from? Finally, Ive found my kind here! haha...


----------

